# century rod ?



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

has anyone thrown both a cccld and a cm express?
how do they compare?


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a Carbon Metal Express(only thrown it a couple times) but not a Ccc-ld. They both bend deep into the butt so I think the main difference would be the smaller butt diameter of the Ccc rods vs the Carbon Metals.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i find them similar. except the LD is just thinner. power is about the same.
i use an C3LD as my go to 4-8oz rod.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks,guys.
my 1st choice was the c3ld and i think i'll stick with it.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

try them if possible
they are similar but still different rods. otherwise they wouldnt have made 2. lol
the CME while bends in the butt, doesnt bend as much as the C3 rods. recover times are a bit different as the C3LD is a bit slower.
but for fishing.. who cares.

the c3ld at 13' high reel is pretty good. not exactly the lightest rod if you compare to like.. CTS Surf. but can definitely outcast all of them.
i use it low reel 1' up bottom with reducer to fish. total 14' rod. but thats preference. i just like my line to clear waves


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

gonna go with the c3ld

eric,you certainly must have a lot of high end gear!


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

fish bucket said:


> gonna go with the c3ld
> 
> eric,you certainly must have a lot of high end gear!


Yeah that is one of the good/bad things about getting into these types of rods(you can never have enough.)


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

you wont go wrong with this rod... ive thrown 10 with mine when i needed to...
im begining to like it more then my afaw beach... the more i sling it....
invest the time in ur rods and they will peform


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ya i can go through quite a number throughout a year.
because i dont have time to fly to the UK to try them. i might as well buy em.

even if it doesnt fit my style. itll fit someone elses style so i dont worry.

like hooked said, it can throw it. because its a slower rod. itll bend really really deep if you need without problems.


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

The C3ld is sooooo easy to throw . Very nice rod .


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks,guys
i hope it gets here soon!!!!!


----------

